# Preferred Supplement Manufactures!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*Preferred Supplement Manufacturers (multiple answers ARE allowed!)*​
AST132.04%Biotest101.57%Chemical Nutrition6910.85%Next Proteins (Designer Protein)30.47%Dymatize457.08%EAS233.62%Garnell111.73%Maximuscle365.66%Met-RX345.35%MuscleTech233.62%Prolab446.92%Reflex8913.99%SAN Nutrition192.99%Twinlab71.10%OTHER21033.02%


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Feel free to select several - but please just choose the brands that you regularly use!

The feedback from this will be used to create special offers/gifts/promotions for UK-M members in the future 



L


----------



## Darryn (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm a fan of the ministry of fitness, value for money (yes I'm a cheapskate)


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

biotest Tribex

CNP-Promass

Dymatize-Elite Whey

Syntrax-Nectar (when im feeling rich)


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

I see reflex are in the lead, is that because theyre the best value for money?

Peak Body supplements are good but kinda expensive and are owned by the guy who used to own my gym John Citrone


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Have to go with Prolab, good quality products at fair prices.


----------



## Langers (Nov 18, 2003)

Good poll mate


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Dymatize, AST, SAN.


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

I too am a loyal biotest customer (guess i'm a sucker for advertising)

Really like tribex, btw panthro they are bringing out a new tribex with their redkat in the same supplement

'How about we take TRIBEX and RED KAT, our two best selling Testosterone boosters, and combine them into one supplement using our exclusive liquid, nano-dispersion delivery system? This stuff is so powerful it makes you feel like you're on something illegal! Do you like the way that sounds? Good, because we've given it the green light and named it ALPHA MALE. This bad boy will be kicking down your door very soon.'

Really looking forward to it, available towards the end of the month


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Ooh. Is that going to be available in the UK do you know? I know they planned to do some products through the T mag store only. I guess thats the replacement for Mag 10.


----------



## Langers (Nov 18, 2003)

Throught the T-Mag store only I think.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

musclehed, sounds like a good post cycle product to me.


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

Yeah I cant wait for the 'alpha male' They also got a new version of hot-rox;

jet-fueled version of HOT-ROX maxed out with the most potent A7-E™ formulation known to man, all wrapped up in the a brand-new pharmaceutical grade, liquid nano-dispersion delivery system? Well, thanks to your support, it's going to happen. We're going to call the capsules Red Bands and they're gonna' blowtorch the fat right off your body!.

I realise ppl generally on this forum arnt Hot-rox fans but I personally can't wait.

Yeah both of these new products are only from the site. Guess I have to get a friend send me it from the US


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Musclehed said:


> Yeah both of these new products are only from the site. Guess I have to get a friend send me it from the US


Contrary to what it being publicised on the t-mag site, I have it on good authority that we will be able to carry the new Biotest products 



L


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

You have to give it to biotest and t-mag. They truely should write a text book on on-line retailing for supplements.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Lorian said:


> Contrary to what it being publicised on the t-mag site, I have it on good authority that we will be able to carry the new Biotest products
> 
> 
> 
> L


I suspect that it will be available in the UK as they are continuing to send m and grow to the UK distributors despite it only being available in the US from the T mag store.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

dymatize elite whey all the way, best value for money easy!

prolab nlarge is good

and like chemincal nutrition pro mass!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Lorian said:


> Feel free to select several - but please just choose the brands that you regularly use!
> 
> The feedback from this will be used to create special offers/gifts/promotions for UK-M members in the future
> 
> ...


Select them all, select them all!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2004)

Heh, cheeky bitch paul


----------



## Langers (Nov 18, 2003)

It would also be interesating to see peoples marks out of 10.

Heres mine:

AST 7

Biotest 5

Chemical Nutrition 8

Next Proteins (Designer Protein) 7

Dymatize 8

EAS 7

Garnell 6

Maximuscle 2

Met-RX 4

MuscleTech 1

Prolab 8

Reflex 10

SAN Nutrition 9

Twinlab ?

OTHER:

IDS 8

Some companies loose points here due to VFM rather than quality.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

AST 9

Biotest 7

Chemical Nutrition 8

Next Proteins (Designer Protein) 6

Dymatize 9

EAS 7

Garnell 5

Maximuscle 7

Met-RX 6

MuscleTech 6

Prolab 6

Reflex 6

SAN Nutrition 8

Twinlab 1

Others:

Isatori 7.5

Hard to rate overall though. As you say, some are better value for money than others so you have to factor that in. Maximuscle I actually rate very highly, but the products are a bit expensive and dont last as long compared to some others.


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

ast/chem nut/reflex for me...


----------



## IMPI (Aug 23, 2004)

I enjoyed EAS as they invested quite a lot in research. Quite pricey though. USN is good and I really enjoyed using them, basically they copy EAS products. Right now I am enjoy using GSN, quality product, very affordable, does the job for me


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I have picked other because to be honest i just go for the cheapest. I dont buy into all this you get what you pay for thing.

Now if someone could show me proof that a leading brand protein at £25 odd for just under a kilo is 4-5 times better than my Whey Consortium stuff then i would think again. I just cant see it myself.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

robdog said:


> I have picked other because to be honest i just go for the cheapest. I dont buy into all this you get what you pay for thing.
> 
> Now if someone could show me proof that a leading brand protein at £25 odd for just under a kilo is 4-5 times better than my Whey Consortium stuff then i would think again. I just cant see it myself.


Ahhh my kinda customer.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

AST 5/10

Biotest 5/10 - another major marketer like MT

Chemical Nutrition 8/10

Next Proteins (Designer Protein) 0/10 (they sell more WPC than anyother company and you only get 60-70%?? protein?

Dymatize - don;'t know what they sell.

EAS - 4/10 nothing special in their line and when was the good stuff last updated?

Garnell - 5/10

Maximuscle - 5/10

Met-RX - 7/10 (always liked the old formula)

MuscleTech - 3/10 oh pleaazzee - marketing central!

Prolab - 3/10 (same as designer and MT - 'free Creatine' my ass. Rit's a nice guy though)

Reflex - 7/10 - does go on about the ISO 9002 (?) a lot.

SAN Nutrition - 7/10 nicely coloured jars

Twinlab - 3/10 (old old old)

OTHER:10/10 (guess why)


----------



## tha GoDFaTHeR (Oct 14, 2004)

Met-Rx! without doubt the don of MRP's

also selected CNP for the best weight gainer - pro mass, maximuscle for the best energy drink - viper, and reflex (as i'm using plenty of all-in-1 products at the moment which are a division of the reflex company)

peace


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Peak Genetix protein powders,flap jacks(for work)creatine,glutimine

Biohazard

And I get certain bulk proteins of a guy I know Ian walker(hope this is ok mods)


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

prefered supplements????

Norma, british dragon, GL  lol

i do like sann stuff, and dymatize for price


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

voted other...

Optimim Nutrition 100% Whey


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

JohnOvManc said:


> voted other...
> 
> Optimim Nutrition 100% Whey


ditto! :beer: - bit of a dug up thread


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Max Muscle all the way.


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

eas & prolab thats my fuel


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

I think Usn have some good stuff out there too - esp 'Xedra Cut', i'll be using that when i go on another cut


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i drink alot of Pro-Peptide normally 3-4 tubs a month i also really rate SAN and the proteins from syntrax (Nector) is a must...


----------



## The Myth (Nov 9, 2004)

AVIFORM


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

TMOF thinking of changing to whey consortium as they are more reliable


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Oh man how long have I longed to hear that!!!!


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> ... the proteins from syntrax (Nector) is a must...


Nice to hear someone does! I cant give the stuff away at the moment...

sorry meant to click quote


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

silentbob said:


> Nice to hear someone does! I cant give the stuff away at the moment...
> 
> Well if your giving it away ill take some!!! :beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

robdog said:


> Me too, but the shipping will kill ya.....lol. Hey silentbob, nice to see you post every once in a while.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

I try to keep checking in every now and then as time allows. Been so busy lately.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

silentbob said:


> I try to keep checking in every now and then as time allows. Been so busy lately.


Fcuk that, we need you more.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i was going to ask if you sell it Bob but i have just noticed your website.....i must have a look on there as now i have started my comp diet i use a lot of Pro-Peptide and Nector proteins....


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

winger said:


> Fcuk that, we need you more.


Have been looking in over the past few days, not had much to say about or add to on many of the current topics.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> i was going to ask if you sell it Bob but i have just noticed your website.....i must have a look on there as now i have started my comp diet i use a lot of Pro-Peptide and Nector proteins....


We wont be stocking nectar for very long I dont think - its been nothing but headaches. The supply of it to the UK is pretty dire - you dont know what flavours will and wont be available from one month to the next. Now no-one seems to want to buy it anymore anyway. We have carribean, lemonade and crystal sky left in stock. After these go we probably wont stock it anymore. Same for swole v2. We're doing the nectar at 30% off retail to shift the last few:

http://www.bodyshapersfitness.com/prodList.asp?idCategory=68

Pro peptide on the other hand I cant recommend highly enough. Very good stuff.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just placed my order i don't think you have any Nector lemonade flavour left in stock...lol


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Great stuff mate! Only two flavours left to go.

Thanks for your order. You just missed having it shipped yesterday as we got the order after our 2.30pm shipping time. It'll go out today though and should be with you tomorrow. I'll get some freebies thrown in if we have any.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

By the way - anyone know what crystal sky flavour is supposed to be? Even from looking at the label I have no clue!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers for that mate i am going through so many supps at the moment anything free is welcomed....

no clue what the chrystal sky is supposed to taste like but a good freind in the states told me to stay clear as that is the only flavour that sucks....


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i have never used any of those except for EAS protein bars.

..as long as its available, not too expensive, tastes ok.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

hey, on http://www.bodyshapersfitness.com/ your still selling mag 10 caps, i thought they were banned 

http://www.bodyshapersfitness.com/prodList.asp?special=y


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

AST ?

Biotest ?

Chemical Nutrition 7 (doesn't desolve easy)

Next Proteins (Designer Protein) 7

Dymatize 8

EAS 8

Garnell ?

Maximuscle 9 (i gain good weight fast on this!)

Met-RX 8

MuscleTech 1

Prolab 8

Reflex ?

SAN Nutrition ?

Twinlab 6


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> AST ?
> 
> Maximuscle 9 (i gain good weight fast on this!)


i agree man progain works well for me but its fukin pricey!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

yeah wurd!!! 1 tub of 2kg lasts lil over 2 weeks!!!


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

How comes this thread has resurfaced?

Can I vote for AST again please?  :first:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

silentbob said:


> Great stuff mate! Only two flavours left to go.
> 
> Thanks for your order. You just missed having it shipped yesterday as we got the order after our 2.30pm shipping time. It'll go out today though and should be with you tomorrow. I'll get some freebies thrown in if we have any.


Online tech support for suppliments. Silentbob, move to the states and I will be your biggest customer.  What a stud!


----------



## Paul1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hmm... Allsports DP90 is a good protein shake and so is Ultimate nutrition whey protein isolate 80%+ , am I the only one that uses them?!?!?


----------



## Mr Ripped (Feb 18, 2006)

I normally would go with CNP because of quality, price etc

But just tried out the new Sci-mentor supplements. A bit more expensive than some of the other brands, but found these guys products to be really high quality, especially impressed with their gultamine & Whey Excel protein.


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

whey consortium protien

whey consortium creapure

BSN No-explode pre workout

All good stuff IMO. Used to use reflex protien and aside from the fact that it tasted good wouldnt say it was any better! Plus i just add chocolate ovaltine to the unflavored whey and it tastes proper bo!

................and i'm tight.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

andyparry123 said:


> ................and i'm tight.


Tight as a mafcuker


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

CNP for sure, and not just because Dorian looks good in PANTS! Yes more expensive, but for CLA, as far as I am aware, only Chemical and Reflex use the biologically active forms. And I like his pro-lipid as well, also using Pro-glutamine and pro-aminos! Oh yah, and pro-fuel for carb loading!

No one has mentioned Universal, I quite like Animal Pack for daily supps, and Animal Cuts are the BOMB for CUTTING UP. I am also currently using their joint supps as well! It has everything in it (and I am lazy with supps, stick as many things in one as poss please) Have pro-vital to try after Animal Pack runs out!

I have used cheaper whey from Nutrisport, but without the digestive enzymes in it, I don't even want to be around MYSELF at times!!!! Took me a few diabolically bad smelling months to figure that one out!

Right now I am using a Whey from a Canadian company, Interactive Nutrition, tastes great and mixes well, but can't make my little thick whey puddings with it! DO NOT BUY THEIR GLUTAMINE STACK though, can't even get it down my neck, tastes and smells like rancid flour!

Also like Extreme Protein, tastes good in water and buy that one quite often!

No-one likes Muscle Tech, another Canadian company! I quite like hydroxycut, and right now using Thermoshred, not too bad, animal cuts is better though!

I may try more Reflex, as like CNP and Extreme, made in England!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh yah, forgot new English company founded by natural BBers for natural BBers and NO hydrogenated fats or crap sugars in it (all fruit juice sweetened) called PhD nutrition. Have tried their new protein bar and it was YUM! Have a whey sample and a pre-workout one as well, I will get back to you about those, and how to get in touch if you like.


----------



## Mr Ripped (Feb 18, 2006)

I've just been trying out Sci-mentors Whey Excel protein and their gultamine for the last month, saw their advert on this site, these guys products look similar to SANs products. Pleased with the taste and quality of both these supplements. Anybody else tried these guys out?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you saw their advert on this site how have you been using it for a month? as they have only recently been advertising on the site.....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> if you saw their advert on this site how have you been using it for a month? as they have only recently been advertising on the site.....


Maybe he is psychic?


----------



## Arnie29 (Aug 24, 2006)

philipebrown said:


> I see reflex are in the lead, is that because theyre the best value for money?
> 
> Peak Body supplements are good but kinda expensive and are owned by the guy who used to own my gym John Citrone


 Hey dude check out *************cheap supplements there bsn deals are F N amazing, also cheapest Reflex I have found just seen you bitchn about your pennies bro hope thi shelps..Arnie

EDIT- no free advertising allowed


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Especially on your first post.........lol.


----------



## UKRaven (Jan 8, 2007)

optimum nutrition and myprotien


----------



## mattregan (Jan 11, 2007)

I have used myprotein whey protien, chocolate flavour which tasted good, was well cheap.

I am currently using PhD whey protein, a bit more expensive, doesn't taste as nice but we will have to see if there is any difference muscle wise.


----------



## chrisg (Jan 13, 2007)

Recently used eas myoplex strawberry tasted really nice.

currently using reflex chocolate,It has a strange aftertaste but im gettin used to it.


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

dymatize- glutamine

nutrabolics- ae2

san- bcaa

universal- animal pack and animal 3001

at the moment im not using whey but when i do its nutrabolics- isobolic

and when i use isolate i use dymatize- iso whey.

other products ive got in the cupboard are myprotein- hmb and cee


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Iain this might work better for ya.


----------



## scott134 (Jan 31, 2007)

I really like PhD Nutrition. Use their strawberry flavoured whey, which is gorgeous. Have used their weight gainer as well and although it takes a bit of mixing, I loved the taste again.

Also just started adding the Battery +/-3 which is a PWO carb and recovery drink. Again tastes great and does the job.


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

here here...bloody good stuff.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Where are we on the poll then?


----------



## Jiggy (May 24, 2007)

My votes went to...

CNP - Pro Peptide & Pro Flapjacks are well good.

Dymatize - Whey is good & cheap.

Other - All-in-1 , its reflex, only cheaper.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

I've gone with other:

Myprotein (of course)

Get Diesel (when a test booster is needed def the best)

USP labs (bought us cissus and anabolic pump)


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

I find All-in1 Whey Isolate very good, and as cheap as it comes too! They are a part of Reflex but cheaper! And I've found their service very good!


----------



## niknaknok (Jun 10, 2007)

im a dorian yates man myself


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Well... I liked biotest metabolic drive but it didn't come in big enough tubs. The cost though when buying from the states made it pretty cheap compared to buying it from a uk retailer.

These days, phd and reflex are what I buy


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Dynatize, Reflex and British Dragon  BSN mmm how I love bsn cellmass and no explode


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

cnp all the way, havent gone wrong with any of their supplements, MR's, protein bars and promass. very good manufacturer


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

dont use them

but a standard monohydrate and whey from a quality unbranded offering would be my choice

money is spent on quality meat and AAS

i would never part with £30-40 for jazzy tat that could be replicated for a fraction of the cost regardless of disposable income


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

LA muscle whey and maltomass


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

toxictoffee said:


> money is spent on quality meat and AAS


Don't clutter up the issues with the facts..........lol

That was so spot on mate. 

Hell, I might make that a siggy.


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

i get all my supps cheap,unflavoured with no fancy packaging from myprotein.

saves me a fortune and does the job.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

CNP for almost everything.

More expensive than some brands, but I trust their info and Brian Batcheldor knows exactly what he's doing.

I tried a lot over the years and its important for me that it digests well.

Actually, just off to mix a pro-pep now!!


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

USN , find then really good


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

takeone said:


> i get all my supps cheap,unflavoured with no fancy packaging from myprotein.
> 
> saves me a fortune and does the job.


Innit!

With the price match and referral vouchers, I don't need to go anywhere else.

In 9 months of membership I've had £165 free goodies from being a code slut :crazy::beer1:


----------



## Alex (Apr 1, 2008)

CNP for almost everything, tastes great and gives really good results.

AST for glutamine.

Muscletech only used the hydroxycut hardcore but had good results.


----------



## butcher907 (Mar 30, 2008)

Dymatize Elite Whey tastes real good, I use that post workout - eggs and tuna are a lot cheaper though!


----------



## S.James.87 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have been using sci-mx: seem to be really good. taste alright too. just a little expensive


----------



## Ade7 (May 6, 2008)

ProLab N-Large2 : All the muscle gains of the other brands, at a sensible price and last for ages. I use this with BSN NO-Xplode and have packed out over the last two months, only been going to the gym for 6 months and am normally a very hard gainer. Probably better stuff out there but what can I say 'I am a cheap skate!!!'

:lift:


----------



## chad23 (Aug 19, 2007)

BSN


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

BODITRONICS all the way  .. No protein tastes better!


----------



## barcz69 (Apr 29, 2008)

Its gotta be cnp pro peptide, dymatize iso 100, Gaspari Superpump and Bsn Cellmass.

Tried a lot of bsn stuff and found them really good. I am surprised by some of the choices on here i.ve never even heard of. Anyone got any good advice on boditronics cuz never used them?


----------



## Boditronics Ltd (May 10, 2006)

barcz69 said:


> Its gotta be cnp pro peptide, dymatize iso 100, Gaspari Superpump and Bsn Cellmass.
> 
> Tried a lot of bsn stuff and found them really good. I am surprised by some of the choices on here i.ve never even heard of. Anyone got any good advice on boditronics cuz never used them?


email [email protected] and we will send you some samples of Express Whey to try 

Wurz


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Boditronics is great stuff, i am hooked on the peanutoffee flavour


----------



## barcz69 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks!!! Look quite good and good ratings of lots of people so im sure il be trying.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

CNP for me 

use their creatine and pro-mass


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> just placed my order i don't think you have any Nector lemonade flavour left in stock...lol


oh lemonade is awesome mmmmmmmmmm:thumb:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Kezz said:


> Boditronics is great stuff, i am hooked on the peanutoffee flavour


oh yes!! thats fab esp with a little extra pb chucked in haha!! we all no im a pb addict lol!!! :thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

bsn syntha6,no explode.

optimum nutrition gold.

syntax nectar


----------



## Aatikaay (May 14, 2008)

Been using Sci-Mx and i quite pleased with it...Wish it were i lil cheaper though :whistling:


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

I like PVL whey gormet, some places do a good deal on the PVL stuff.


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

Its got to be CNP all the way! You can be absolutely sure that what is on the ingredients list is in the actual product - Kerry would not have it any other way.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I just ordered some dymatize elite choco mint, it's really good it taste well and mixes well. i got 2 from cheapuksupplements.co.uk for £55 and a free shaker which i think was value for money. It tastes like ON choco mint to tell you the truth.


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

CNP for me, cant go wrong with there kit.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

i like dorians stuff


----------



## Scrumpy (Jun 23, 2008)

I think dymatize make good weight gainers

I also like myprotein


----------



## MattBoorman (Mar 7, 2008)

i like PHD, falvours are good and had some good gains on their synergy-iso 7 and whey products, just switched to some MyProtein.co.uk stuff, nice n cheap

matt


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

BSD

Good prices for quality stuff .

I dont need someone to add £££ for just mixing ingredients for me


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

At the moment i'm using Reflex instant whey and casein and find both good products, definitely better than the last protein which had me running with the sh*ts something terrible - can't remember the brand though!


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

CNP, PHD and Smart-tec for me!


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

the CNP pro peptide id get again, but only as a night time/post workout shake...

too spensive


----------



## ROCKSOLID (Oct 19, 2008)

Whey Protein - 'Optimum Nutrition' Gold Standard

Pure Hydrolysed Whey - 'MyProtein'

Multi - 'Universal' Animal Pak

Creatine - 'Universal' Storm/Shock Therapy/Animal Pump

EFA's - 'Universal' Animal Omega

Joint sup - 'Universal' Animal Flex

Generic Amino's - MyProtein

Specific Aminos - 'Animal' Nitro

Post W/o - 'Universal' Torrent

So pretty much, Universal Nutrition/Animal products. No bull**** and they are the best i've used.


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

Boditronics, USN


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

BSD for me - one of the few supps companies where their CS is always first class


----------



## The Dude (Sep 19, 2008)

PhD for me. Really like the PhD synergy-iso-7 & pharma whey, I get good gains using both these products & tastes great too.

Quite like reflex & bsn too. bsn syntha 6 tastes great, but pricey.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

All in one


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

NO XPLODE, or NO PLASMACORE, as a pre workout supp


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Optimum Nutrition whey.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Extreme performance whey.


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

BSD all the way. Great stuff and value for money. I'm addicted already and only been using the last couple of weeks :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

myprotein


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Optimum Nutrition


----------



## julesm (May 18, 2008)

bsd cover wat i require, before they were on the scene, i only ever bought from the states


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

bsd


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

BSD


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I dont use any of these. I dont see CytoSport here.


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

ive just a week ago started using Met-rx whey. its excellent value for money, and seems like good sh*t. on ebay you can get it dead cheap.


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

i cant beleive garnell is so far down in the poll. i have used many of the above, but always go back to garnell. great products, great prices, great taste. do you guys think its because they are relitively unheard of?? (p.s. i am not affiliated with garnel)


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Prolab

Reflex

Met-Rx

Chemical Nutrition

Other - USPlabs, Controlled Labs, Athletic Edge Nutrition


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

n987 said:


> i cant beleive garnell is so far down in the poll. i have used many of the above, but always go back to garnell. great products, great prices, great taste. do you guys think its because they are relitively unheard of?? (p.s. i am not affiliated with garnel)


Maybe because their most popular products are the aspire bars and not the whey / gainers which people use more often? I think they also tend to market more in the mags than on the boards.

Tried their enrage once, I liked that.


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Phd Whey Protein!!


----------



## DELUXE (Nov 13, 2008)

Are best sellers are Sci-mx, Extreme and Reflex mind you i think Prolab will soon be with the offer we have £29.90 for a 5lb tub of Pure Whey.

:beer:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Myprotein.


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

Nutrisport and reflex, i like BSD and when the cash is ther i tend to splash out on CNP


----------



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

I used to use Reflex but changed to CNP 6 months ago and have noticed a huge difference in my recovery and digestion.

I use Pro Mr, Pro Peptide and pro recover. I also use Extreme's liquid fury which gives muscle pumps that will make you cry!!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

cnp, pro pep,pro recover,

i was going to also swap over with the price increase, i always have used bodyshapers from this site with there discount code they send me each month, but unfortantly i am getting it from ebay now £8 quid a bag cheaper, i have to save pennies atm with baby,and its way cheaper than any supplment site and i have searched them all.


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

im really getting into Phd right now everything tastes great got some synergy and whey for free which both taste amazing especially chocolate cookie  only prob is you have to take 15 bcaa tablets a day 5 before 5 during and 5 after workout now im already rattling like a pill box im dreading my bulk cycle lol


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Mine *would *have been boditronics but the 30% discount code is a no go. So i'm looking for a quality yet cheapish brand.

Anyone?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

nutri sport and aviform, used them for 7 years now, maximuscle, paaah i use theyre drinks bottle for water but wouldnt touch the supplements overpriced ****! reserved for health club members lik david roids


----------



## tmacf (Jan 27, 2009)

I use extreme products. Thinking about looking for cheaper options cos i am skint the now.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

myprotein


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Bodytronics - tastes lush (although I wish they did their midnight express (caesin) in the same range of flavours as the whey.

J


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Seven Seas.. i only ever bought multi vitamins and fishy oil


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Myprotein...cheap and the only one that doesn't make me smell!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This Poll is 5 years old..

Time it was locked and left to fade away..

L


----------

